# XM Channel Changes



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

On 8/2 XM will be shuffling up the channel line up again. Most changes take place in the Latin and Jazz neighborhoods, and a new neighborhood called Lifestyles will be created for Fine Tuning and Audio Visions. Some additional channels have since been announced.

Here's a brief overview

*NEW STATIONS*
85- Hear Music (coming in October)
90- Alegría
92- Aguila
133- XM Public Radio
145- NASCAR Radio 2
180-182- ACC Sports
183-185- PAC 10 Sports
186-188- BIG 10 Sports
202- High Voltage (premium channel coming in October)
219- Minneapolis/St. Paul
220- Seattle
223- San Diego
227- Atlanta
230- Miami/Ft. Lauderdale
247- XM Emergency Alert

*RETIRED STATIONS*
76- On The Rocks
91- Caricia

*MOVING*
Fine Tuning from 49 to 76
Audio Visions from 103 to 77
Luna 141 to 95
XM Live 26 to 200

*OTHER*
Bloomberg Radio (129) and Discovery Radio (161) will being going to part time broadcasts, both will keep there current channel numbers
Bone Yard (41) will get the xL tag back and Ethel (47) will no longer have the scarlet letters.

For more detailed information please Click here


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> *RETIRED STATIONS*
> 76- On The Rocks


First they take away my Special X, then they dump my cheesy lounge music.  Why don't they just market themselves as mainstream FM without the commercials?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Because they’re not, IMO. Most of the stuff I listen to can’t be heard on FM radio and what can be is all cut up. XM Satellite Radio is the farthest thing from the FM band.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Man these changes SUCK. If you check out XM411 or XMFAN you will see most people are not happy with these changes.

Come on Discovery and Bloomberg sharing space? Didn't sharing of channels going out of style in the late 80's on Cable TV?

The loss of On The Rocks is a great one. It was a fun channel to listen to, the loss of this channel is almost as bad as the loss of Special X.

Ethel is going to suck, how could it be "Uncut uncensored rock" like its supposed to be without the XL?

When are Audio Visions and Fine Tuning going to find a home? Isn't this the 2nd or 3rd time they moved?

And two new spanish stations... whoopie. I see spanish people on the other forums saying that the 2 spanish chennels they have now are more then enough.

We need a 3rd company to enter into Satelite Radio, on that is between XM and Sirius, Someone that has XM's great playlists, but has true radio personalities is not just MP3's being played like XM has turned into lately. Sirius also has the better talk lineup, and keeps adding new exciting content.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Didn't sharing of channels going out of style in the late 80's on Cable TV?


Nope Scott, just check the EKB. It was January 22, 2002&#8230;..The day E* split IFC and WE 

This history of Fine Tuning. It started off in the Classical section on 111, moved to World on 104, then in January moved into the Rock neighborhood for some reason on 49 and soon will be going to 76.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2004)

Who is discovery and bloomberg sharing space with? are they gonna be combined on one channel?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

No. There going to be on their current channel numbers. When one channel is not active, it will either be removed from the channel listings or be listed but be off air.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Bloomberg will air from 6 am to 6 pm and Discovery Radio will air the rest of the time and one weekends.

I actually listen to Discovery Radio in the mornings (as they have Monster Garage on in the mornings)


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

I don't understand...first they removed some latin channels, now they're ADDING some?? Make up your minds, XM...are you courting the Latino market, or not??

Also, count me in as disappointed that they're removing "On The Rocks"... 

Oh...and none of the teams in the Pac10 or ACC interest me...  Where's the Big10?!?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

And more importantly, when are they gonna start adding some premium content? Major League Baseball? Opie and Anthony? etc.......


----------



## KTMCDO (May 31, 2003)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> and keeps adding new exciting content.


 if you goto the SBS you will hear alot of complaints about the 
repeation on elvis radio and vacation
http://www.siriusbackstage.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11334


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

How can't there be repetition on Elvis Radio, when you have a station that focuses on the music and life of one person, the content is pretty limited.


----------



## KTMCDO (May 31, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> How can't there be repetition on Elvis Radio, when you have a station that focuses on the music and life of one person, the content is pretty limited.


 the channel isnt even a month old and already repeation someone mentioned that they only have like 300 to 500 of his songs on this channel


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Just to point out I’ve been keeping the list of channel changes current as they’re announced. Over the course of the past month quite a few additional changes have taken place outside from what was originally announced.


----------

